# Topics > Multi-systems > Swarm >  Buzz, programming language for heterogeneous robot swarms, MIST Lab, Polytechnique Montreal, Montreal, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - MIST Lab

The main developer and maintainer is Carlo Pinciroli

Website - the.swarming.buzz

----------


## Airicist

Separation

Published on Jul 30, 2015




> Demo of the Buzz programming language


Article "Buzz: a novel programming language for heterogeneous robot swarms"

by Carlo Pinciroli, Adam Lee-Brown, Giovanni Beltrame
August 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"Swarms in Space, with Giovanni Beltrame"

interview by Lilly Clark
May 10, 2021

----------

